# New 1/18th Scale Trucks



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A number of new 1/18th scale trucks have been introduced at the Chicago Hobby Show. Pictures available at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=92742


----------



## Donn (Jul 25, 2002)

the Associated RC18T is 4 wheel shaft drive, with oil filled shocks, adjustable diffs, and comes with 280 motor, 6 cell 1100 maH pack, wall charger, transmitter, speed control, reciever and servo. It will also except big block motors with out modifications and there will be lots of Factory Team Hop Ups....


----------

